
Apply HN: Sort, email lib and client that sort your emails by due date - highCs
Hi,<p>Sort is an email client that let you sort your emails by <i>due</i> date. The sender of an email can set that date using a specific syntax in the email body or you, the receiver can set&#x2F;change it as well once you get the email in your inbox (by forwarding it to yourself including the due date).
You can set an email to done (again, by forwarding it to yourself), and if you never do and it&#x27;s overdue, it will just keep rising in your inbox.<p>The idea would be to build maybe an open library first before a web-service. I&#x27;m not sure about the details but I would like someone to be able to use the Sort function without using the web-service inbox.<p>Some nice-to-have in the inbox would be to use colors to indicate how urgent the emails are.<p>Let me know if you want me to build that for you or if you have any question.
======
bestattack
Hm, interesting idea. I get what you're going for - inbox as to-do list,
sorted appropriately.

However, there are a lot of things that make inbox inadequate as a to-do list.
The thing that scares me about your idea is the special syntax; people sending
me email are very unlikely to want to learn a special syntax.

Mailboxapp had a "reorder inbox manually" feature at one point, which seemed
like a simpler way to achieve something similar. Have you considered whether
that's suitable?

To comment on the overall vision: Recently I've been having to-do problems,
and looking for a new answer, but I'm very confident that email integration is
NOT the solution - for me, anyway. Most emails shouldn't be treated as todo
items, they should be treated as distractions to ignore. So I would not be
inclined to use a product which increased the primacy of email generated
todos. Because of my experience I fear that the world is moving away from the
direction of your vision.

